# Best dog food for french mastiff?



## psilentchild (Oct 1, 2009)

I plan on getting a french mastiff soon.I was wondering what is the best dog food for them?The lady I'm getting one said flint river ranch is good.I'm real big into salt water fish and I order my fish food threw drsfostersmith.I figure since they were real good with fish food they would be good with dog food.Can anyone comment on any of these brand food?


----------



## Alaskan Olli (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I have an American Mastiff and was feeding our pup Taste of the Wild Wetlands but going to switch to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd recommend the balanced high protein - low carb(good carb) - grain free stuff like Orijen and EVO. If you can - I highly suggest RAW.

I have a Bullmastiff thriving on Orijen large puppy.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 1, 2009)

I was looking at timberwolf organic eagel pack also.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My ten month old mastiff gets Taste of the Wild high praire. When he was younger, his previous owner fed him Pro Plan. My mastiff will eat anything...he eats ORANGES. But he will NOT eat Science Diet, which I think is funny.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would stick to whatever the breeder is feeding to 4 months. Flint River? Likely it is as good as anything. 

http://www.bullmastiffinfo.melkevbullmastiffs.com/food.html


----------

